# Sawstop



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

I recently jumped off the deep end and purchased a Sawstop professional cabinet saw. I can't say enough good about the saw. It is a hog and has handled everything I have thrown at it (8/4 mahogany)without the slightest problem. I you ever have the opportunity, I highly reccommend it.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

How many spare brake modules and blades do you keep on hand, Howard? 

I love the concept of the SawStop, but I don't have either the space or the budget for one.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

But you can,t cut any Hotdogs,Moist Lumber, Its is subject to power surges and static electricity, and leads one to a false sense of security. Think I,ll pass on that saw as it usually is only supported by Sawslop corporate moles and folks with less experience in woodworking. A proper training in how to use a tablesaw would have saved you a lot of money and made you a much better woodworker in the long run. And perhaps you should also consider this when that saw fails to do what it claims to do which inevitably it will. You,ll have no one to sue about its claim ,as its owner is an attorney and has elimnated himself and his company from any possible lawsuits by stating so in your purchase agreement. Other than that good luck its a nice saw but you can get a better made in AMERICA saw by purchasing a Delta Unisaw ,The only real saw left other than production saws still made in AMERICA.


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

Well with 35 years wood working exp. your way off base on that one as well as the other points (I am not a corporate mole). Saw stop has worked the bugs out. You can cut moist lumber and non-ferrous metals and even hotdogs if thats your thing...You can by pass the safety mechanism for those out of the ordinary cuts and if you ever get complacent about shop safety for any reason you should not be in the shop at all. All of the issues about which you speak are "old hat" and out of date. I waited for some time to see if those issues could be worked out and they have been(to my satisfaction anyway). Come on Tommy...are all of your tools made in America??I doubt it. I guarantee you that the Delta unisaw contains foreign made components.(BTW,It was my second choice).Attorneys can be sued and are not infalible. I ,however, am not the letigious type and to date have not had to sue anyone.(Not that I would'nt under the right circumstances.)
Ralph, I keep a cartridge and many blades on hand and to date have not had to replace either. If you have or know anyone that has been in a tangle with a table saw they will tell you that 1 accident can cost you more than 4 times the cost of the saw itself. Believe me fellas I will be the first person to speak out against the saw if issues ever arise.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

It's good to see that now I can cut my hot dogs & not ruin anymore blades.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

We use a Sawstop at work and it is everything Sawstop claims it to be......... we have bought our share of brakes and blades....... besides foreign material or wet wood we had an issued with the guard (broken) tripping the break and had to replace it twice. Since getting used to what will trip the break, it hasn't been an issue.

For companys with deep pockets it will save them money in the long run as one accident on a table saw can cost many more thousands than the saw it self... there may also be a insurance break but not sure about that.

Like stated earlier..... I don't have the room or the money for one but it's nice


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

If by Old hat you mean disabling the alledged safety mechanism that kinda defeats the whole purpose of a extremely overpriced tablesaw. As far as what is does ,it still fires when contacting wet lumber and ferrous materials, Perhaps you should get your facts straight as the new cartridges that are being sent out have the same problems as before. You can continue to try to reinforce the values of the Sawslop ,but this is primarily a router forum tho we do speak about other tools here as well. But the corporate mole syndrome for the Sawslop has permeated every website known to woodworkers. Perhaps you can find one that specifically suits your needs to reinforce your love for the saw. If however you choose to continue here welcome and lets talk about woodworking not personal tools if possible,unless its about routing please.I could literally write page upon page about my saws,but its a router forum.Thanks


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

*No need*

Did'nt come to start a ruckus.....just did'nt see your stipulations in the rules. You have biased yourself against them....your choice. The difference in price should'nt
matter to you cause it was'nt your money that I spent. The difference between the unisaw and the sawstop was about 800 worth every penny for me and my money. I don't see how you know all about this saw since you don't and won't have one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

I will 2nd. your post  it's always best to get both sides of the coin.

I will say thank you for your post..


==========



amaonline said:


> Did'nt come to start a ruckus.....just did'nt see your stipulations in the rules. You have biased yourself against them....your choice. The difference in price should'nt
> matter to you cause it was'nt your money that I spent. The difference between the unisaw and the sawstop was about 800 worth every penny for me and my money. I don't see how you know all about this saw since you don't and won't have one.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Howard I appreciate your opinion on the Sawstop. If I had money and room for it there would be one in my shop. I think the table saw is the scariest tool in the shop for me. I have a decent saw and if I follow all the rules things go well. I have had a couple of "incidents" none involving blades and fingers thankfully. The Sawstop technology is awesome and well worth the price if it saves body parts. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Bob and Deb and all other responders. I did'nt realize the Sawstop was such a hotpoint issue. I don't belong to any other forums. I have read reviews (like all of us have) about thousands of different tools but generally stay away from forums. Thank you all for making me feel welcome!


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Sawstop is like religion or politics - it only leads to arguments.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Howard,1st let me apologize to you if I came across to you as an unwelcoming spirit. I did and I acknowledge that. My infuriation was not at you. There are however a group of individuals (Sawstop moles) whose intent is to constantly keep this saw in the limelight by constantly enumerating the advantages of this saw on the web. Its O.K.,but just a saw IMO, and highly overated. The owner of Sawstop is intent on making this a mandatory application to all tablesaws manufactured and sold in this country, and by his own admission has made it virtually impossible for anyone to develop similiar technology by applying patent rights to this type of system, literally hundreds of patents that even the patent office can,t get through. It is a shame as other more affordable inventions have been developed that could be adapted to other older saws. This would benefit everyone. But because of his litigious skills its entirely impossible for a small start-up co. to fight him in court ,hence we all suffer. In the long run this will inevitably effect all woodworkers from small hobbyist like most here to larger companys whose business is composed of mainly industrial large scale operations. He is also getting the insurance co,s on his bandwagon as well. Sadly this will in effectively reduce our hobby to become somewhat unaffordable in the future as his intent is to simply get rich off his invention rather than actually try to provide safety measures to all. His website even has adds for attorneys looking for folks that have injured themselve in tablesaw accidents. That alone should only says what he is all about, GREED. But his corporate mole sytem permeates almost every woodworking website today and his alliance with certain sellers such as Rockler and Woodcraft lends many websites to align themselves with them rather than tryin to promote safe application of woodworking safety measures, which when done properly leave no need for this saw. Rather than debate the issue I think its best to simply say welcome to the forum,We all know now that you have a tablesaw,now what kinda router ya got


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

*Thanks*

Tommy, Thanks and it's like water on a duck's back. No problem.
I have several routers , PC 690w/ both plunge and fixed bases, PC 6218 That I generally have mounted in my Norm Abrams inspired router table and of course the little 1 hp "Pony". I Like each one for the role it "plays" in my "piddling" and I'm thinking I need to expand a little and am considering 1 of the newer 1 3/4hp PC's.


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

*Well*



Cocheseuga said:


> Sawstop is like religion or politics - it only leads to arguments.


I hate that because for me it is just a table saw with a good safety feature. Mine really does perform well just as good as the Deltas I have used in the past. (older Unisaw and a 37 year old Rockwell Contractors saw that I learned on. Of course most know that Delta bought Rockwell's rights to that one and used the same basic design for decades.) Rockwell contractor's = Delta contractor's saw. Fortunately I still have all my digits and plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## CurleyBill (Apr 13, 2009)

Just spent the day bringing power to my new Sawstop PCS. Safety, quality and dustcollection were the key factors in my decision to upgrade to it. Plus Woodcraft had their floor model for sale at 10% off so i jumped at it. When i was loading it on my trailer outside the store two cabinet makers stopped by to check it out and both applauded my purchase, both showing me finger tips claimed by table saws. I had a Delta Contractor saw for 3 years and while never getting my hands near the blade and using all safety measures available I was very aware of the potential for an accident.
Considering installing my MastrLift in the extension as I am not happy with the stability of the Jessum table. Any suggestions on the modification would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

I also applaud you for getting one I just wish I could also, I think it will be the rule for many tools in the shop some day like the band saw,chop saw and others, once they get the price down and find some way of adding to the saws that we have now out in the shop...

=============





CurleyBill said:


> Just spent the day bringing power to my new Sawstop PCS. Safety, quality and dustcollection were the key factors in my decision to upgrade to it. Plus Woodcraft had their floor model for sale at 10% off so i jumped at it. When i was loading it on my trailer outside the store two cabinet makers stopped by to check it out and both applauded my purchase, both showing me finger tips claimed by table saws. I had a Delta Contractor saw for 3 years and while never getting my hands near the blade and using all safety measures available I was very aware of the potential for an accident.
> Considering installing my MastrLift in the extension as I am not happy with the stability of the Jessum table. Any suggestions on the modification would be appreciated.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats Bill! That's a great investment. I'm with you Bob, can't wait till this becomes an affordable standard on all equipment.


----------



## carlh6902 (Jan 18, 2007)

Tommyt654 said:


> But you can,t cut any Hotdogs,Moist Lumber, Its is subject to power surges and static electricity, and leads one to a false sense of security. Think I,ll pass on that saw as it usually is only supported by Sawslop corporate moles and folks with less experience in woodworking. A proper training in how to use a tablesaw would have saved you a lot of money and made you a much better woodworker in the long run. And perhaps you should also consider this when that saw fails to do what it claims to do which inevitably it will. You,ll have no one to sue about its claim ,as its owner is an attorney and has elimnated himself and his company from any possible lawsuits by stating so in your purchase agreement. Other than that good luck its a nice saw but you can get a better made in AMERICA saw by purchasing a Delta Unisaw ,The only real saw left other than production saws still made in AMERICA.


Tommy-

I guess you'd hafta' count me as one of the corproate moles then. Strange, I never saw myself as a mole. To me, I'm just a guy who bought a tablesaw and likes it an awful lot. And yes, I'm not shy about telling people that. Consider that Gass seems to be eating a hole in your craw, day in and day out. What a bitter outlook to be cursed with. And I'd bet that Gass doesn't ever think about you. Just a little perspective...

Carl


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

The only way the prices are going to come down is when the patents expire or a court strips him of ownership.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

carlh6902 said:


> Tommy-
> 
> I guess you'd hafta' count me as one of the corproate moles then. Strange, I never saw myself as a mole. To me, I'm just a guy who bought a tablesaw and likes it an awful lot. And yes, I'm not shy about telling people that. Consider that Gass seems to be eating a hole in your craw, day in and day out. What a bitter outlook to be cursed with. And I'd bet that Gass doesn't ever think about you. Just a little perspective...
> 
> Carl


Actually your completely wrong Carl,as he has responded to me on another website trying to defend his actions,but rather than perpetuating your role as a mole I,ll simply say this is a lesson to all about what a corporate mole does. Lets just end the conversation on this particular subject and move on afterall it is a Routerforum.:laugh:


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> How many spare brake modules and blades do you keep on hand, Howard?
> 
> I love the concept of the SawStop, but I don't have either the space or the budget for one.


I have a Sawstop too

I keep one extra blade only & only one extra brake module for the use of dado.
So I have one in my sawstop & 2 others

Do not regret for a seconde!

Ray


----------

